# kernel probs hoch 10

## 84R7

hi ! 

ich sitze heute schon den genzen tag und versuche einen lauffähiegen kernel zu bekommen , der erste kernel , den ich kompiliert hab lief , der rest nicht , dabei wollte ich doch nur usb support fürdie maus , dabei hab ich wohl ein paar sachn verstellt , wenn er beim booten jez die laufwerke überprüft/durchgeht /hda , hdb , hdc . . . kommt bei hdc (dvdrom) folgendes : 

sirious interript bios irq 7 oder sowas , dabnnach sollte meine linux platte kommen hde , die arbeitet(leuchtet ununterbrochen , wechelrahmen) auch , aber da kommt nix ! 

bleibt hängen 

das kompilieren dauert komischer weise net lange eund endet hiermit : 

depmod Unres ... symbolsighn in /lib/modules/2.4.18-xfs/krernel/fs/binfut_elf.o 

depmod empty_zero_poge 

depmod get _user_proges (oder so) 

so mein system ist folgendes : 

asus a7v (onboard promise udma 100 controller) hde platte 

hde1 boot ext3 

hde5 swap 

hde6 xfs root 

asus geforce 2mx 

sb live 

natsemi (modul) netzwerkkadde tdsl 

MS itellie USB maus 

hda (brenner) 

hdb(win platte fat) 

hdc (dvdrom) 

Athlon Thunderbird 1Ghz 

kernel 2.4.18xfs 

das müsste es gewesen sein , das linux ist gentoo 

hoffe jemand kann mir bei der config datei erstellung mit make menuconfig helfen !? 

die config , des laufenden kernels hab ich net mehr (überschrieben) 

heir ist die , die net läuft : 

---------------------------------------- 

# 

# Automatically generated by make menuconfig: don't edit 

# 

CONFIG_X86=y 

CONFIG_ISA=y 

# CONFIG_SBUS is not set 

CONFIG_UID16=y 

# 

# Code maturity level options 

# 

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y 

# 

# Loadable module support 

# 

CONFIG_MODULES=y 

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y 

CONFIG_KMOD=y 

# 

# Processor type and features 

# 

# CONFIG_M386 is not set 

# CONFIG_M486 is not set 

# CONFIG_M586 is not set 

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set 

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set 

# CONFIG_M686 is not set 

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set 

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set 

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set 

CONFIG_MK7=y 

# CONFIG_MELAN is not set 

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set 

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set 

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set 

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set 

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set 

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y 

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y 

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y 

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y 

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y 

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y 

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set 

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y 

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6 

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y 

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y 

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y 

CONFIG_X86_PGE=y 

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y 

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set 

# CONFIG_I8K is not set 

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y 

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y 

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y 

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y 

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set 

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set 

CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION=y 

CONFIG_MTRR=y 

# CONFIG_SMP is not set 

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y 

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y 

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y 

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y 

# 

# General setup 

# 

CONFIG_NET=y 

CONFIG_PCI=y 

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set 

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set 

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y 

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y 

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y 

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y 

# CONFIG_EISA is not set 

# CONFIG_MCA is not set 

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y 

# 

# PCMCIA/CardBus support 

# 

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set 

# 

# PCI Hotplug Support 

# 

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set 

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set 

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ_NVRAM is not set 

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y 

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set 

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y 

# CONFIG_KCORE_ELF is not set 

CONFIG_KCORE_AOUT=y 

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=m 

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=m 

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=m 

CONFIG_PM=y 

# CONFIG_ACPI is not set 

CONFIG_APM=m 

CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND=y 

CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE=y 

# CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE is not set 

# CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK is not set 

CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT=y 

CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS=y 

# CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF is not set 

# 

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD) 

# 

# CONFIG_MTD is not set 

# 

# Parallel port support 

# 

CONFIG_PARPORT=m 

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m 

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=m 

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m 

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set 

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set 

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AMIGA is not set 

# CONFIG_PARPORT_MFC3 is not set 

# CONFIG_PARPORT_ATARI is not set 

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set 

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SUNBPP is not set 

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set 

# CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set 

# 

# Plug and Play configuration 

# 

CONFIG_PNP=y 

# CONFIG_ISAPNP is not set 

# 

# Block devices 

# 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set 

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set 

# 

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM) 

# 

# CONFIG_MD is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set 

# CONFIG_MD_LINEAR is not set 

# CONFIG_MD_RAID0 is not set 

# CONFIG_MD_RAID1 is not set 

# CONFIG_MD_RAID5 is not set 

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LVM is not set 

# 

# Networking options 

# 

CONFIG_PACKET=y 

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set 

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set 

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y 

CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG=y 

# CONFIG_FILTER is not set 

CONFIG_UNIX=y 

CONFIG_INET=y 

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y 

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set 

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y 

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y 

CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP=y 

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set 

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set 

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set 

# CONFIG_INET_ECN is not set 

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set 

# 

# IP: Netfilter Configuration 

# 

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=m 

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=m 

CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC=m 

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y 

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y 

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT is not set 

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC is not set 

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK is not set 

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT is not set 

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS is not set 

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP is not set 

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH is not set 

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL is not set 

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS is not set 

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE is not set 

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_UNCLEAN is not set 

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER is not set 

# CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER is not set 

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT is not set 

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE is not set 

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG is not set 

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG is not set 

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS is not set 

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set 

# CONFIG_KHTTPD is not set 

# CONFIG_ATM is not set 

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set 

CONFIG_IPX=y 

CONFIG_IPX_INTERN=y 

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set 

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set 

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set 

# CONFIG_X25 is not set 

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set 

# CONFIG_LLC is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set 

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set 

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set 

CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL=y 

# 

# QoS and/or fair queueing 

# 

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set 

# 

# Telephony Support 

# 

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set 

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ is not set 

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ_PCMCIA is not set 

# 

# ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support 

# 

CONFIG_IDE=y 

# 

# IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices 

# 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE=y 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD=y 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=m 

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_VENDOR is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_FUJITSU is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_IBM is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_MAXTOR is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_QUANTUM is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_SEAGATE is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_WD is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COMMERIAL is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TIVO is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ISAPNP is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y 

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set 

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y 

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP is not set 

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_NEW_DRIVE_LISTINGS is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set 

# CONFIG_AEC62XX_TUNING is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set 

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set 

# CONFIG_AMD74XX_OVERRIDE is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set 

# CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set 

# CONFIG_PIIX_TUNING is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX=y 

CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST=y 

CONFIG_PDC202XX_FORCE=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y 

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set 

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y 

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set 

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_MODES=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_PDC is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_HPT is not set 

# 

# SCSI support 

# 

CONFIG_SCSI=m 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=m 

CONFIG_SD_EXTRA_DEVS=40 

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set 

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=m 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y 

CONFIG_SR_EXTRA_DEVS=2 

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set 

CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG_QUEUES=y 

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y 

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y 

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set 

# 

# SCSI low-level drivers 

# 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1740 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_AM53C974 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_DMA is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C7xx is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX is not set 

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX=m 

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=4 

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=32 

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_SYNC=20 

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_PROFILE is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_IOMAPPED is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_PQS_PDS is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_SYMBIOS_COMPAT is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2000 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2220I is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_SEAGATE is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_SIM710 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set 

# 

# Fusion MPT device support 

# 

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set 

# CONFIG_FUSION_BOOT is not set 

# CONFIG_FUSION_ISENSE is not set 

# CONFIG_FUSION_CTL is not set 

# CONFIG_FUSION_LAN is not set 

# 

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support (EXPERIMENTAL) 

# 

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set 

# 

# I2O device support 

# 

CONFIG_I2O=y 

CONFIG_I2O_PCI=y 

CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK=y 

CONFIG_I2O_LAN=y 

# CONFIG_I2O_SCSI is not set 

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=y 

# 

# Network device support 

# 

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y 

# 

# ARCnet devices 

# 

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set 

CONFIG_DUMMY=y 

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set 

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set 

# CONFIG_TUN is not set 

# CONFIG_ETHERTAP is not set 

# 

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) 

# 

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y 

# CONFIG_SUNLANCE is not set 

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set 

# CONFIG_SUNBMAC is not set 

# CONFIG_SUNQE is not set 

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set 

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set 

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set 

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set 

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set 

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y 

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set 

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set 

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set 

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set 

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set 

# CONFIG_TULIP is not set 

# CONFIG_DE4X5 is not set 

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set 

# CONFIG_DM9102 is not set 

CONFIG_EEPRO100=y 

# CONFIG_LNE390 is not set 

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set 

CONFIG_NATSEMI=m 

CONFIG_NATSEMI_CABLE_MAGIC=y 

CONFIG_NE2K_PCI=y 

# CONFIG_NE3210 is not set 

# CONFIG_ES3210 is not set 

CONFIG_8139CP=y 

CONFIG_8139TOO=y 

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set 

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set 

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set 

# CONFIG_8139_NEW_RX_RESET is not set 

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set 

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set 

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set 

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set 

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set 

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO is not set 

# CONFIG_WINBOND_840 is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set 

# 

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit) 

# 

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set 

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set 

# CONFIG_MYRI_SBUS is not set 

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set 

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set 

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set 

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set 

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set 

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set 

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set 

CONFIG_PPP=m 

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set 

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set 

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m 

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m 

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m 

# CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP is not set 

CONFIG_PPPOE=m 

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set 

# 

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio) 

# 

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set 

# 

# Token Ring devices 

# 

# CONFIG_TR is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set 

# CONFIG_RCPCI is not set 

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set 

# 

# Wan interfaces 

# 

# CONFIG_WAN is not set 

# 

# Amateur Radio support 

# 

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set 

# 

# IrDA (infrared) support 

# 

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set 

# 

# ISDN subsystem 

# 

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set 

# 

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE) 

# 

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set 

# 

# Input core support 

# 

CONFIG_INPUT=y 

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBDEV=y 

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y 

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024 

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768 

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=y 

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y 

# 

# Character devices 

# 

CONFIG_VT=y 

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y 

CONFIG_SERIAL=y 

# CONFIG_SERIAL_CONSOLE is not set 

# CONFIG_SERIAL_EXTENDED is not set 

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set 

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y 

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTY_COUNT=256 

CONFIG_PRINTER=m 

CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE=y 

CONFIG_PPDEV=m 

# 

# I2C support 

# 

# CONFIG_I2C is not set 

# 

# Mice 

# 

CONFIG_BUSMOUSE=y 

CONFIG_ATIXL_BUSMOUSE=y 

CONFIG_LOGIBUSMOUSE=y 

CONFIG_MS_BUSMOUSE=y 

CONFIG_MOUSE=y 

CONFIG_PSMOUSE=y 

CONFIG_82C710_MOUSE=y 

CONFIG_PC110_PAD=y 

# 

# Joysticks 

# 

# CONFIG_INPUT_GAMEPORT is not set 

# CONFIG_INPUT_NS558 is not set 

# CONFIG_INPUT_LIGHTNING is not set 

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCIGAME is not set 

# CONFIG_INPUT_CS461X is not set 

# CONFIG_INPUT_EMU10K1 is not set 

# CONFIG_INPUT_SERIO is not set 

# CONFIG_INPUT_SERPORT is not set 

# CONFIG_INPUT_ANALOG is not set 

# CONFIG_INPUT_A3D is not set 

# CONFIG_INPUT_ADI is not set 

# CONFIG_INPUT_COBRA is not set 

# CONFIG_INPUT_GF2K is not set 

# CONFIG_INPUT_GRIP is not set 

# CONFIG_INPUT_INTERACT is not set 

# CONFIG_INPUT_TMDC is not set 

# CONFIG_INPUT_SIDEWINDER is not set 

# CONFIG_INPUT_IFORCE_USB is not set 

# CONFIG_INPUT_IFORCE_232 is not set 

# CONFIG_INPUT_WARRIOR is not set 

# CONFIG_INPUT_MAGELLAN is not set 

# CONFIG_INPUT_SPACEORB is not set 

# CONFIG_INPUT_SPACEBALL is not set 

# CONFIG_INPUT_STINGER is not set 

# CONFIG_INPUT_DB9 is not set 

# CONFIG_INPUT_GAMECON is not set 

# CONFIG_INPUT_TURBOGRAFX is not set 

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set 

# 

# Watchdog Cards 

# 

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set 

# CONFIG_INTEL_RNG is not set 

CONFIG_NVRAM=m 

CONFIG_RTC=m 

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set 

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set 

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set 

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set 

# 

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver 

# 

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set 

CONFIG_AGP=y 

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y 

CONFIG_AGP_I810=y 

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=y 

CONFIG_AGP_AMD=y 

CONFIG_AGP_SIS=y 

CONFIG_AGP_ALI=y 

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set 

CONFIG_DRM=y 

# CONFIG_DRM_OLD is not set 

CONFIG_DRM_NEW=y 

CONFIG_DRM_TDFX=y 

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set 

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y 

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set 

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set 

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set 

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set 

# 

# Multimedia devices 

# 

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set 

# 

# File systems 

# 

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y 

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set 

# CONFIG_QFMT_V1 is not set 

# CONFIG_QFMT_V2 is not set 

# CONFIG_QIFACE_COMPAT is not set 

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=y 

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y 

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y 

CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK=y 

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y 

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS_RW is not set 

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set 

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y 

CONFIG_JBD=y 

CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG=y 

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y 

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y 

CONFIG_UMSDOS_FS=y 

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y 

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_JFFS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_JFFS2_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set 

CONFIG_TMPFS=y 

# CONFIG_RAMFS is not set 

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y 

CONFIG_JOLIET=y 

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y 

CONFIG_MINIX_FS=y 

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set 

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y 

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set 

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set 

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y 

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y 

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y 

CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG=y 

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS=y 

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_RW is not set 

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=y 

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y 

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_UDF_RW is not set 

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE is not set 

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y 

CONFIG_XFS_RT=y 

CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA=y 

CONFIG_XFS_DMAPI=y 

CONFIG_HAVE_XFS_DMAPI=y 

# 

# Network File Systems 

# 

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_INTERMEZZO_FS is not set 

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y 

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set 

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y 

CONFIG_NFSD=y 

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set 

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y 

CONFIG_LOCKD=y 

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m 

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y 

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp437" 

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING is not set 

# CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING is not set 

# CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG is not set 

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS is not set 

# CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS is not set 

# CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS is not set 

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS is not set 

# CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS is not set 

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y 

CONFIG_ZLIB_FS_INFLATE=y 

# 

# Partition Types 

# 

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y 

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set 

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set 

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set 

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set 

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set 

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y 

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set 

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set 

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set 

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set 

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y 

CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG=y 

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set 

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set 

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set 

CONFIG_SMB_NLS=y 

CONFIG_NLS=y 

# 

# Native Language Support 

# 

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1" 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set 

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y 

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=y 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1 is not set 

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=y 

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set 

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y 

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set 

# 

# Console drivers 

# 

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y 

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y 

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set 

# 

# Frame-buffer support 

# 

# CONFIG_FB is not set 

# 

# Sound 

# 

CONFIG_SOUND=y 

# CONFIG_SOUND_BT878 is not set 

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI is not set 

CONFIG_SOUND_EMU10K1=y 

CONFIG_MIDI_EMU10K1=y 

# CONFIG_SOUND_FUSION is not set 

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4281 is not set 

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1370 is not set 

CONFIG_SOUND_ES1371=y 

# CONFIG_SOUND_ESSSOLO1 is not set 

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO is not set 

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO3 is not set 

# CONFIG_SOUND_ICH is not set 

# CONFIG_SOUND_RME96XX is not set 

# CONFIG_SOUND_SONICVIBES is not set 

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set 

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set 

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set 

# CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX is not set 

# CONFIG_MIDI_VIA82CXXX is not set 

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS=y 

CONFIG_SOUND_TRACEINIT=y 

CONFIG_SOUND_DMAP=y 

# CONFIG_SOUND_AD1816 is not set 

# CONFIG_SOUND_SGALAXY is not set 

# CONFIG_SOUND_ADLIB is not set 

# CONFIG_SOUND_ACI_MIXER is not set 

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4232 is not set 

# CONFIG_SOUND_SSCAPE is not set 

# CONFIG_SOUND_GUS is not set 

# CONFIG_SOUND_VMIDI is not set 

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIX is not set 

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSS is not set 

# CONFIG_SOUND_MPU401 is not set 

# CONFIG_SOUND_NM256 is not set 

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAD16 is not set 

# CONFIG_SOUND_PAS is not set 

# CONFIG_PAS_JOYSTICK is not set 

# CONFIG_SOUND_PSS is not set 

# CONFIG_SOUND_SB is not set 

# CONFIG_SOUND_AWE32_SYNTH is not set 

# CONFIG_SOUND_WAVEFRONT is not set 

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAUI is not set 

# CONFIG_SOUND_YM3812 is not set 

# CONFIG_SOUND_OPL3SA1 is not set 

# CONFIG_SOUND_OPL3SA2 is not set 

# CONFIG_SOUND_YMFPCI is not set 

# CONFIG_SOUND_YMFPCI_LEGACY is not set 

# CONFIG_SOUND_UART6850 is not set 

# CONFIG_SOUND_AEDSP16 is not set 

# CONFIG_SOUND_TVMIXER is not set 

# 

# USB support 

# 

CONFIG_USB=y 

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y 

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y 

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_LONG_TIMEOUT is not set 

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT=y 

CONFIG_USB_OHCI=y 

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set 

CONFIG_USB_HID=y 

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set 

CONFIG_USB_WACOM=y 

# CONFIG_USB_DC2XX is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_SCANNER is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set 

# 

# USB Serial Converter support 

# 

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28X is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XA is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XB is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA18X is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19W is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA49W is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set 

# 

# Bluetooth support 

# 

# CONFIG_BLUEZ is not set 

# 

# Kernel hacking 

# 

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set 

gruss Bart

----------

## citizen428

 *84R7 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> das kompilieren dauert komischer weise net lange eund endet hiermit : 
> 
> 

 

Alles in der richtigen Reihenfolge gemacht? Also

#make menuconfig

#make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install

Und das Kernel HOWTO ist es auch wert gelesen zu werden.

Villeicht hilft's dir was,

citizen428

----------

## anarchist

haste devfs an? (sorry hab gerade keinen bock durch die ganze kernel config zu suchen) aber was ihc gesehen habe, stell mal ELF bin support auf im kernel, weiß nicht ob das hilft wenn ja gut, wenn nicht dann schau ich mal durch

----------

## 84R7

hab noch ein erstellt , jez dagt der mit was von kernel panic kann root hde6 nioch finden 

*heul*

----------

## 84R7

hab jez noch einen erstellt , jez kommt der zwar weiter , aber meint : 

kmod : failed to exec /sbin/nodprobe -s -k binfu..t .646 errno = 8 

hilfeeee

----------

## Meerrettich

Hi,

Du musst binfmt_elf in den Kernel einbinden, nicht als Modul compilieren.

----------

